# Many heats.....



## workingk9_Ohio (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi there, I have had dogs all my life, but currently have my first GSD. I got her at the age of 19 months and she was in heat when I got her (late June/early July 2014). She came into heat again the first week of November 2014, and now today she is bleeding *again*. Is this normal for a GSD? I know my Ibizan Hound only cycled once per year (before I spayed her), but my Rotties typically cycled every 6 months or so.....I've never had a large breed dog that cycled every 4-5 months.....I'm not spaying her as I plan to breed her eventually (HD/ED/DM clear via OFA) so I'm just wondering if this short cycle can be normal for a GSD, thanks!

Carey


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, it can be normal. My female is every 5 months.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yeah. Sage seems to go 6 months, then less than 5 months, 6 months... She just came into heat yesterday, and yep, less than 5 months again. Arghhh. It wouldn't be that big of a deal, except I show her, and she's always blowing her coat because she's coming into heat.


----------



## workingk9_Ohio (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks ya'll-- good to know I'm not alone. Lol.


----------

